# LED Countdown Timer



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have started work on my new countdown timer.
I plan to have this tombstone standing with a reaper off to the side with his hand holding the top of the stone.

The reaper would then have led eyes and look from side to side occasionally.

Here we go..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

where did you get the timer?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ebay.. It was a christmas countdown sign.. It does a full 365 day countdown.

Its just like this one.. even tho i paid less than this seller has it for.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AWESOME-365-DAY...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad8aa45b5


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, always liked the idea of a countdown clock.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool idea to transfer it to a stone.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Way cool to use the electronic sign. Sure beats my manual try to remember to hang a new number every day.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

thats what i had the previous 2 years..










Figured it was time to change it up a lil bit


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Lookin' great! Cool idea with the tombstone. I want one now!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

A lil more progress has been made.. Tomorrow i will get some drylok to cover it allhttp://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=26&pictureid=7364


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool idea. This is a project that's likely to be copied.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another update

Drylok on it and did some aging.. I think its looking pretty good


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks great.
I really like the skull and columns.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that's the best halloween countdown i've ever seen! great job! I want to make one now...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Your timer looks awesome. I remember a thread about this very type of project. Now that I see it, I'll have to make my own.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. I am very happy with the way its turning out.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW I want to make one Too.. EXCELLENT job!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Shweeeet!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice I like this a lot!


----------

